# Excluded from boot order, how to fix?



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi my friends. I have an Lenovo thinkpad R400. I want to boot from hdd, but it not booting. On the bios settings there is ATA HDD2 excluded from boot order. Also when i setup default settings, there was no changes. There is no any password installed. What is the problem, how to fix?

Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ATA HDD2 would be SATA Port #2 and the Hdd is most likely on Port #1.

Is this problem a sudden occurrence or have you been experiencing problems prior to this?

Try booting from a Linux disc to bypass the Hdd and see if the unit will run properly.
How old is the unit and is it still under warranty?


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Is is old computer. I have runed acronis disk director, but sata hdd not detected.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the unit will not boot from any bootable disc, the optical drive is bad or you have more serious problems.



Tyree said:


> Try booting from a Linux disc to bypass the Hdd and see if the unit will run properly.


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok my friend, i will try it. Thanks for help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and please post back with any results


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> sata hdd not detected.


This would mean that the HDD has failed and it needs to be replaced.


----------

